# Frameset wird nicht angezeigt



## darksmilie (22. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

Ich würde gerne ein Frameset benutzen, aber es wird einfach nicht angezeigt, egal was ich mache.


```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<title>Title</title>
</head>
<body>   
<frameset cols="200, *" frameborder="5" border="5">
    <frame src="FRAMESET_navigation.html" name="navigation">
    <frame src="FRAMESET_home.html" name="inhalt">
    <noframes>
    Wird angezeigt, wenn der Browser keine Frames anzeigen kann
  </noframes>
</frameset>
</body>
</html>
```

mfg
darksmilie


----------



## SpiceLab (22. Oktober 2015)

Fehlerquelle: in der Seite, die das Frameset definiert, wird entweder kein *<body></body>* deklariert, oder optional nach *<frameset></frameset>*.


			
				https://wiki.selfhtml.org/wiki/HTML/Frames#Ein_Frameset_einrichten hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Frameset wird vor dem optionalen body-Element definiert.



In der Vorlage, aus der Dein gezeigter Frameset-Code stammt, existiert es nicht.
-> https://wiki.selfhtml.org/wiki/HTML/Frames#Ein_Frameset_einrichten

PS:


			
				https://wiki.selfhtml.org/wiki/HTML/Frames hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hinweis:
> 
> Verzichten Sie im WWW auf Framesets und verwenden Sie diese nur, wenn keine andere Technologie zur Verfügung steht. Wenn Sie Teile der Seite auslagern wollen, sind serverseitige Techniken meist besser geeignet.


----------

